
Is It Time for a Journal of Insignificant Results? - nanis
https://replicationnetwork.com/2017/03/24/menclova-is-it-time-for-a-journal-of-insignificant-results/
======
DrScump
Well, there's always the long-extant Journal of Irreproducible Results[0].

[0] [http://www.jir.com/](http://www.jir.com/)

